# Bud rot and mould



## Smokingjo (Oct 4, 2014)

Got some lemon haze growing in my greenhouse.  Last week some of the buds turned brown and sickly.  How do I treat this? I've been cutting out any I find, but is there anything thatcan be done?


----------



## MrCompletion (Oct 4, 2014)

Spewin. MrCompletions has never heard of a non chemical organic way but harvesting early. Will be watching this thread for more experienced opinions.


----------



## Smokingjo (Oct 4, 2014)

It's a real bastard as I'm sure it's getting worse. Do I just harvest what's good and chalk it up to experience ? Have added a fan to circulate the air.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 4, 2014)

Harvest what you can and destroy the rest. Unless you plan on making iso oil or everclear oil.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 4, 2014)

Most likely to late for the plants that are affected. More air movement and less humidity will solve it for next time.


----------



## BenfukD (Oct 4, 2014)

a little heat in the GH will help this as well.


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 4, 2014)

:yeahthat:

Generally once bud rot starts, it keeps rolling thru the crop. Spores are likely on the good buds even now, salvage the good stuff....and chop the plants down. A good room cleaning is in order, to help eliminate the mold spores, then increase air flow & add dehumidifier.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 4, 2014)

i always try to cut it out first. it starts on a bud here and there.. but as mentioned it continues to spread pretty quickly. so you usually don't manage to get very much farther (or you lose a whole bunch in doing so)

you'll need to decide where the tipping point is for you of; how early to crop vs how much you want to risk losing.


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 4, 2014)

kaotik said:


> i always try to cut it out first. it starts on a bud here and there.. but as mentioned it continues to spread pretty quickly. so you usually don't manage to get very much farther (or you lose a whole bunch in doing so)
> 
> you'll need to decide where the tipping point is for you of; how early to crop vs how much you want to risk losing.



I agree: the problem with Botrytis strains, are the speed in which it multiplies. Once the spores are on the buds, smoking them infuses them to lung tissue,,,,the mold then can grow inside your body. It causes serious lung issues with vineyard workers each year. A stay in the hospital, sometimes with tubes in your lungs....is unpleasant at best.

When have budrot issues, I chop them down before they infect the rest,,,thus stopping the spore infection...JMHO


----------



## redpassion (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi Aluminum Monster, Are you saying that buds with Botrytis can be spared if the plant is destined to make RSO Oil?


----------



## redpassion (Oct 19, 2014)

I also cut a couple of buds below the infected ones. On one plant I seem to have managed to control it simply by cutting more than is necessary. Jeff Ditchfield, author of "Cannabis Cultivator", advised me to plant HOLLANDS HOPE, an 80% indica and 20% sativa which is very mould resistant. I live in S.Italy which has a warm climate and sometimes even hot. The last couple of years the weather has been quite variable. All my plants grow outdoors in pots. Best of luck with your harvest!


----------



## bozzo420 (Oct 19, 2014)

just looked up Holland's hope.  That's what I want Its 100% indica. Been grown for years in Holland. VERY MOLD RESISTANT. outdoor specialty. thanks for the tip. I have had enough of these new hybrids. anyone ever order from Dutch passion seeds?


----------



## redpassion (May 12, 2015)

*Hi, Well I have had quite a lot of experience with Botrytis and have lost a couple of years crops. This year I purchased a CLEANLIGHT UV pest and fungus eliminator. So far I havn't had any need to use it but it is ready should it be required. You might consider using one if your problem persists. Good luck and best wishes.:farm:*


----------



## Smokingjo (May 20, 2015)

thanks all for the tips.  added a fan and a uv light to the GH.  also changed the strains and am now growing durban poison special so hopefully wont see any more mould!!!


----------



## buddogmutt (May 24, 2015)

In a greenhouse it's almost always caused by the high humidity...FRESH air circulation is key...too circulate "trapped" air isn't good enough in a greenhouse. Pics would be great..kinda hard to be more precise in next step without seeing what you're dealing with.


----------



## buddogmutt (May 24, 2015)

Here's my greenhouse last year...theses ended up over 13ft..the greenhouse was 10ft...and as you see it's raised..no rot or probs of any kind..ended up SCROGing the grow to maintain height....ever seen 13ftrs SCROG'd...lol..it was a sight..I say this to let you know I'm all too familiar with greenhouse grows..my temps get over 100 in hot summers..routine high 80's & low to mid 90's...imagine the greenhouse temps... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------

